# Radar Image of South Carolina Dump



## Aiken (Aug 27, 2016)

Finally got my newly designed unit out in the field. It is much higher resolution and have been looking for this dump for a long time. Some purple glass on the surface and dug down a few inches and pulled out a few Dispensary tops. The big problem is the main dump is on the corner of a Park. The good news is the dump goes different directions onto private property. Just need permission which is very possible.

Dump top is between 3 and 6 feet down.....The nice thing is there are pars of the dump I can see that are very close to the surface. Older part is of course probably deeper.....

Just got FCC certification which was very expensive but very needed. Will post some pictures once I get permission to the adjacent properties.

Good digging to all.......


----------



## botlguy (Aug 28, 2016)

That's very interesting. Of course I don't have a clue what I am looking at, looks like my fish finder over a school of Kokanee salmon.
Jim


----------



## Aiken (Aug 28, 2016)

Jim,
They are similar; your fish finder uses sound waves that travel well in water. They actually reflect off the fish just like my radar reflects electromagnetic pulses off different types of material in the soil and the soil itself. If you look at the image I labeled the top of the dump and it looks like a ribbon or band. What is nice about it is I found a spot within a 100 foot area that the dump was inches from the surface. Dug a small test hole and hit large bottle fragments right away. Most of the dump starts down about 3-4 feet. 
Karl


----------



## CreekWalker (Aug 28, 2016)

Told my wife , I want one for Christmas, she's looking for a new(er) ride. Oh well, maybe next year. Keep posting, enjoy the images.


----------



## Aiken (Aug 29, 2016)

Thanks Creekwalker, will hopefully have some finds soon to post.


----------



## mercierarmory (Sep 14, 2016)

That's really impressive! I would love something like that for our museum. The large majority of our displays are WWII relics that have been dug over the years. If you ever come to the Raleigh NC area I have some unique areas for you to try it!

Mike


----------



## Aiken (Sep 14, 2016)

Thanks Mike, found an older section of this dump that is on private property and working on permission. It hopefully will have some good bottles and other items. Will post some items hopefully soon. If I am ever in the Raleigh area I will contact you. Good hunting. Karl


----------

